# Belkin N300 modem/router won't sync to ADSL2+



## RetroGamer87 (Dec 8, 2013)

Last night I untangled the cables for my ADSL2+ modem/router and when I plugged it in again the sync light was flashing and the POP light wouldn't light up at all. This morning I called my ISL and they told me my modem is very old and must be worn out and I should get a new one (I don't see why age should be a problem, my Pong machine still works perfectly).

I bought a new one. A Belkn N300 modem/router. It won't connect to the internet. I plugged a phone into the same line and the was still a dial tone. I just get this flashing orange light instead of the blue light I'm supposed to get (There's only one light because we're in the ergonomic dark ages. They think it will be less confusing if they give us less information but it's actually more confusing if we don't know what's going on. Everytime they try to make technology easier to use, they make it harder to use /rant).

So, is there anything I can do to fix this problem? Without the internet I can't even play games I've already downloaded (another sign of the times). Any advise would be greatly appreciated,


----------



## RetroGamer87 (Dec 8, 2013)

Also, my ISL is Adam internet, the problem is wired, and my security is Ad-Aware, Spybot, Avast and Windows Firewall. I can't post my ip config because I'm posting this from a phone (which can't do tethering).


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

PC software and configuration does not matter.

Ensure there isn't a filter on the line.

Contact the ISP. You are paying for a service that isn't working.

I've not used DSL in ages, but I don't recall having to do anything special. Connect the modem to the phone line and it should sync. Although it typically needs to be configured to function. But it should still sync.


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

With your new modem / router it will need to be configured, talk to your ISP they will assist you. 

When I purchased a cable modem I had to call Charter Cable, and give the MAC Address of the new modem so they would allow it on their network.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

alpenadiver said:


> With your new modem / router it will need to be configured, talk to your ISP they will assist you.
> 
> When I purchased a cable modem I had to call Charter Cable, and give the MAC Address of the new modem so they would allow it on their network.


I'm not doubting you, and I agree the OP should contact the ISP.

But (at least when I had it), DSL used log in (ie: username and password) to access the DSL network, but a modem would sync when connected. The same with Charter, connect a modem and it will sync, but the MAC needs to be registered for network access (not username / password). Configuration shouldn't affect modem sync, as it has to sync before any credentials can be verified. 

And not that it matters in this case, but with Charter you used to be able to manually update the MAC or your could call.

In any event, call the ISP for assistance (and credit for the downtime).


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

can we have the exact model of the router you purchased 
F9K1002V4
is a N300 belkin and its NOT a modem - just a router and needs a modem to work 
heres the user manual
http://cache-www.belkin.com/support/dl/man_f9k1002v4_8820-00774_revc01_n300_n_router.pdf

the modem/router would be setup with a user name and password to log into the ISP service , which when the modem is supplied by isp is usually pre-installed for you 

as i say - lets have the exact model number so we know what we are looking at 
then we can look at a user manual and see how to configure the modem/router


----------



## RetroGamer87 (Dec 8, 2013)

It's not just a router. It's also a modem. The model number is F9J1002v1. I had it working for a few days but it would cut out every 5 minutes and in the last few hours it won't won't connect at all. I'll ring the ISP again when they open but it's 3:00AM now. I know DSL is old but I have to it because I live in an obscure third world nation known as Australia. I'll have to use it for the next twenty years because our corrupt prime minister cancled the fiber optic network after taking bribes from the telcos. Maybe there's nothing I can do but ring the ISP but I thought I'd ask if there's anything I can do at my end because they don't open until the morning and I don't sleep. BTW I already know how to configure a modem (when it's working).


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

thanks for that 
the user manual is here
http://cache-www.belkin.com/support/dl/F9J1002_8820ed00839_man_uk.pdf

F9J1002v1 | Belkin USA Site

see page 12 


> A) Router Status Light
> Your Router’s status is shown by the light on the front.
> Off: The Router is not plugged into a power source.
> Blinking Blue: The Router is starting up.
> ...


what status is the (A) light ? blinking amber 

i suspect you need to set up the username and password to connect to the ISP

do you have the isp login details - they should have been provided to you

who is your ISP ?


----------



## RetroGamer87 (Dec 8, 2013)

I already knew to enter the username and password. I'm not quite that green. The ISP is Adam internet. They said use a shorter phone cable. I did this but now the modem wasn't near the computer. I tried to connect over wifi. A longshot. The wifi card in that computer hasn't worked in months and barely used to work. It didn't work so I used a long Ethernet cable. It worked a while (badly, only for a few minutes at a time). This morning it would try to connect over wifi even though the Ethernet cable was connected. I couldn't get it to connect over Ethernet. I got so annoyed I removed the wifi card to force it into not using wifi. Now it just says "wireless hardware not detected" and something about how it may've been turned off and to look for a switch. It must think It's on a laptop. I guess few people use desktops nowdays. Anyway even with the wifi card removed it won't go back to using Ethernet. Is there anyway I can make it stop trying to use wifii?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

the pc will have drivers for the wireless card so its expecting to see the card 

you should be able to right click on the wireless icon in the system tray - bottom right and disable 
or enable/disable via device manager 


what has the ISP said ?


----------



## RetroGamer87 (Dec 8, 2013)

There's no wifi icon, just the diagonal red cross. When I try to connect with it it says it's connecting through the WAN miniport but I want LAN not WAN. The ISPP say they'll send a technician. Even if they get my connection sorted I still have to get the desktop to stop trying to use wifi (I wouldn't mind it using wifi if it's wifi worked in the firsts place).


----------



## RetroGamer87 (Dec 8, 2013)

Okay, I got the desktop to connect for a while over Ethernet. Still the same problem. It will only sync for a few minutes at a time. Then the desktop wouldn't connect at all. The laptop was running and I noticed without the desktop the laptop could stay connected to the internet for a sustained period of time. Same thing when I was downloading some games onto the 3DS. Could there be something about the desktop that causes the internet connection to drop, not just for itself but for all the other devices in the house?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

yes, it could be an issue with the dsesktop 

originally you said it did not work at all


> I bought a new one. A Belkn N300 modem/router. It won't connect to the internet.


so does it work at all?

and if it is working , although for a limited time - what is the status of the light now ?

A) Router Status Light
Your Router’s status is shown by the light on the front.
*Off:* The Router is not plugged into a power source.
*Blinking Blue:* The Router is starting up.
*Solid Blue:* The Router is connected to the Internet.
*Solid Amber:* The ADSL is detected but the router is not connected to the internet.
*Blinking Amber:* The Router can’t detect the modem. Either the modem is off, is not plugged into the Router, or is unresponsive.


----------



## RetroGamer87 (Dec 8, 2013)

Yes, it didn't work at all a while back. At the moment it's working and the light is solid blue. I'm typing this into the laptop. Anytime I connect the desktop it only stayed connected for a few minutes. Something must be up with the desktop. I had some trouble getting to work on ethernet some of the time but I managed to make the wifi card work by attaching a larger antenna, the one from the previous modem. It connects to the N300 easily through wifi but then causes it to lose sync. I've talked to the ISP several times. They don't seem to get that something is up with the desktop in spite of my repeated explanations. I get a different tech each time. They just say to use the lone modem when it arrives. It won't help. Those lone modems don't even have wifi. Any thoughts on what could be up the desktop?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

can we see an ipconfig /all and also an inssider screen shot from the desktop.

if you use your laptop connected by the same cable the desktop is using , does it work with the router OK ?


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *

If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply 
Note: you will see entries named *Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:* we dont need to see that information - JUST the infomation above those entries

We would like to see the results from an *ipconfig /all* - post back the results in a reply here.

For Windows 8 
To open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop. Use Win + X and choose Command Prompt or Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.​
For windows version, XP, Vista, W7
Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*

Now type *CMD* 

Now press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):​
In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *​
It will export the results into notepad and then automatically open the notepad and display on your screen.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results into a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will now be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy* 

Now go back to the forum - goto the reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* the results. 
The results from the notepad should now appear in the forum reply.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run inSSIDer for home Wi-Fi Inspector  
Download and install*

If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and install the program. 
You will now need to take a screen shot and copy that back to the working PC and attach the screen shot in a reply on the forum here.

If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply 

(There is also an andriod & Mac OS X download )


inSSIDer for Home – Discover The Wi-Fi Around You | MetaGeek

download here ( Vista, 7 & 8 )
http://files.metageek.net/downloads/inSSIDer-installer.msi

download here ( XP & Netbooks )
http://files.metageek.net/downloads/inSSIDer-Installer-2.1.6.1394.msi

Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop

click on networks on the top menu

post a screen shot of the program running.

*post which SSID name is yours, if connected it will show up with a large blue star
*

To post a screen shot of the active window.

*Windows XP*
Hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application (Start> All Programs> Accessories> Paint) and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 

*Vista or Windows 7*
you can use the "snipping tool" which is found in Start> All programs> Accessories> Snipping Tool
How to use the Windows Snipping Tool

*Windows 8*
you can use the snipping tool > Open Snipping Tool (From the Windows 8 Start Screen, type "snip" and press enter.
>Press the Esc. key.
>go back to your Windows 8 start screen - Swipe from left or press Window Button
>Press Ctrl+PrntScr button to use Snipping Tool
see here
How to take a screenshot in Windows 8 - PC Advisor
How to take a screenshot in Windows 8 - PC Advisor


To upload the screen shot to the forum, open the full reply window ("Go Advanced" button) and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.


----------



## RetroGamer87 (Dec 8, 2013)

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Luke-Desktop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8168D/8111D Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 6C-F0-49-73-2B-87
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : TP-LINK 300Mbps Wireless N Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : F8-D1-11-6E-76-7D
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::7d84:b728:ea67:f3ae%13(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.2(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, 17 December 2013 8:23:29 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, 24 January 2150 3:25:12 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 184078609
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-18-CE-5B-6D-6C-F0-49-73-2B-87
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{0931B5AD-626E-4900-B676-2AE5C1C9C58C}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{971EC05B-9ECA-469C-AA23-9E8342F12D15}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:6abd:3429:3a70:24a5:2fbb(Preferred) 
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3429:3a70:24a5:2fbb%10(Preferred) 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.Belkin:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## RetroGamer87 (Dec 8, 2013)

Here's the screenshot.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

That all looks OK for the desktop, I would reinstall the ethernet adapter driver, which should be available from the manufacturers website 

whats the make and model of the desktop

let the inSSIDer run for a while and see if the signal drops on the graph below -70 , as that graph is moving around a bit more than expected


----------

